# Stockhausen's "Licht"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

The 26 hour epic of space and time by music's mad scientist. Has anyone heard it? DG has two parts of it on disc, and I was feeling adventurous. Does one need to hear this mammoth work from the beginning, or can I pick up at any part?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think it would matter.:lol:


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Itullian said:


> I don't think it would matter.:lol:


I don't think it would either - the individual operas are performed separately and even excerpts (as there are lots of changes in scoring throughout each work). Is this the reason you were thinking, Itullian?

Anyhow, get stuck in and enjoy - I've listened to excerpts and there is lots of variety and some good music


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Some of the operas are recorded in a single volume. I have listened to Thursday and Saturday, thus far, as well as whatever else is a part of the other operas (For instance, the Helicopter Quartet actually comes from Wednesday), that I've heard. Of course there's some sort of story, but especially considering many entire acts or scenes are instrumental...perhaps it doesn't matter where you start.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

The DG releases come with a libretto, I trust?


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

What's the general verdict on the quality?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Quality is very high - if you're into the serial style, you'll be sure to find some aural pleasure with these works. I do not own physical copies of any of the LICHT cycle at the moment, so I cannot speak on the libretto.

I would certainly like to start following along with libretto more often, but Stockhausen is certainly a case where the astounding world of sound will do just fine for a while.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Notung said:


> The DG releases come with a libretto, I trust?


Don't mind the libretto. The story isn't exactly cohesive and I don't think it was meant to be. The music is enough to keep your brain plenty busy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Notung said:


> What's the general verdict on the quality?


It has an astringent quality during with a long lasting and foul aftertaste. Like drinking a cocktail of Campari and gasoline.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Couchie said:


> It has an astringent quality during with a long lasting and foul aftertaste. Like drinking a cocktail of Campari and gasoline.


Isn't it time for your nap, ol'timer? Go play your favorite Wagner vinyl and go to sleep.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Couchie said:


> It has an astringent quality during with a long lasting and foul aftertaste. Like drinking a cocktail of Campari and gasoline.


Just like yo mama!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I found this documentary very illuminating. It's not just about a string quartet playing in some helicopters, but the actual sounds of the quartet merge and interact with those of the helicopters. And, of course: a friggin string quartet on a friggin helicopter!  :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

aleazk said:


> I found this documentary very illuminating. It's not just about a string quartet playing in some helicopters, but the actual sounds of the quartet merge and interact with those of the helicopters. And, of course: a friggin string quartet on a friggin helicopter!  :lol:


If privy to such, I think I should like to hear rather the aural interactions of the sound of the friggin helicopter on the friggin string quartet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Very common to hear excerpts of Licht because many are written as separate compositions in themselves and can be performed as such. I believe one of Stockhausen's Klavierstücken was incorporated into one of the operas. I can't remember what record label it was, but Stockhausen's complete works are being/have been recorded onto a few hundred individual CDs including pretty chunky scenes from Licht. The full cycle of operas is yet to be released in a single volume as far as I know.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I've heard Thursday and the Helicopter quartet so far and liked both a lot. I thought a taste for (more or les) contemporary electronica helped enjoying it.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Isn't it time for your nap, ol'timer? Go play your favorite Wagner vinyl and go to sleep.


As much as I like Stockhausen's music, he cannot beat Wagner...

Then again, no one can.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't remember what record label it was, but Stockhausen's complete works are being/have been recorded onto a few hundred individual CDs including pretty chunky scenes from Licht. The full cycle of operas is yet to be released in a single volume as far as I know.


This is, of course, Stockhausen's own label, which charges pretty high prices (in other words, buying a whole Licht opera would set you back $70 or so...).


----------

